
Why I won’t mourn Mozilla - doppp
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=6688
======
st3fan
_It doesn’t look good for the Mozilla Foundation – especially not with so much
of their funding coming from Google which of course has its own browser to
push._

I guess ESR did not get the memo that Mozilla decided to not extend the Google
deal a few months ago. It shows how much ESR is out of touch with reality.

~~~
aboutus
Google, Yahoo, the money spends the same. The error doesn't change the meaning
one iota.

~~~
breakingcups
Does Yahoo make its own browser?

------
chrisbennet
The author of the article doesn't seem to be judging Mozilla by the work they
have done...

~~~
ewzimm
Also, Eich said he chose to resign because of the political pressure from the
people, not pressure from Mozilla. You may believe this was a lie, but Mozilla
never publicly did anything but support him as CEO.

Also, there was no large reaction against Eich's politics when he served a
technical role, but when he moved into the political CEO role, people looked
at his politics. You may disagree that they should be analyzed at all, but
it's hard to argue that CEO of Mozilla is an apolitical position.

------
drobilla
Yet another fine example of why ESR seriously needs to stop pretending to be
the arbiter of "hacker culture" as if he speaks for all of us.

------
Pxtl
Closed the tab when I saw it was about Eich. Love him or hate him, if he's the
main source of your opinion on Mozilla then you have nothing interesting to
say on the subject.

Wait, this was ESR? He's quickly become the fedora to RMS' neckbeard.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Eric Raymond has a vested interest in dudes not being held accountable for
their vile opinions and / or actions.

(see things like
[http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=5001](http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=5001) )

~~~
jessaustin
I've always had my suspicions about ESR (to be clear I'm now only defending
the "Preventing visceral racism" post you link), so I clicked through and...
what's the problem? Sure this is a difficult subject, and therefore isn't
discussed in "polite company", but that's his blog, so _caveat lector_. The
only "vile" things described therein are ESR's semi-automatic gut reactions.
Those might be valid targets for thought policing, but fortunately for society
ESR went ahead and policed up himself. His "opinions and / or actions" are
totally divorced from those gut reactions. If this topic may not be discussed
in this fashion, then it may not be discussed, full stop.

------
jkelsey
What a ridiculous article; such specious reasoning.

The meritocracy argument is such bullshit. White, straight, privileged males
love to talk about this shit so much, but then they look the other way when
people are kicking out any attempt to making the playing field level for
others. There is no real meritocracy when the opportunities and treatment of
individuals are so unbalanced. There's just privilege.

Beyond that, _he 's actively rooting against the only ever successful non-
profit, open-source browser vendor_ because they didn't live up to some silly
ideological expectations perfectly. Great, Mozilla is gone. Now, the only
browsers that can run under the modern web are from corporations.

Even further, such hypocrisy. Check this logic out:

- _Mozilla didn 't judge Eich by the quality of his work alone, but threw him out because of how he treated gay people by donating to causes that would prevent equal treatment under the law._

- _I don 't like Mozilla because how they treated Eich._

What a petty individual.

------
Zigurd
Mozilla's failure w.r.t. Brendan Eich started before they "failed to defend"
Brendan Eich. So blaming them for such a failure is off-target.

Doing an under-resourced mobile OS that also appears to lack a workable
ecosystem strategy is what could do a lot of harm to Mozilla.

------
wtbob
I will, because I think the world needs Firefox.

But given their treatment of Eich and of user security, they deserve to end.

------
throw7
I'm still bitter that mozilla did not allow the mozilla suite to continue.

Instead we got the name seamonkey... which was named almost specifically to be
"non politically correct", virtually guaranteeing no corporate use (you're
welcome firefox team).

Mozilla with their ridiculous branding/artwork/trademark management turned me
off pretty much from the beginning.

So, yeah, I use seamonkey personally, but it's practically non-existent in
wider usage. If Mozilla fails, then I'm not sure with its future... which is
something that I'd mourn.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Please nobody read the comments, but also please somebody explain this one to
me:

"Considering that you are throwing away probably the most efficient way to
keep Islamists out of participating in the design of technological
infrastructure, I really hope this is worth it."

------
CmonDev
Also their constant push for JS is deplorable. I want to build stuff in
languages I like, not transpile/script.

------
digitalzombie
I thought Eich chosen to step down.

